# Throttled after a 1 star



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

So I picked up a 1 star I’m reasonably sure from a ride yesterday. This morning I got up and went online at about 3:45am. I didn’t get a ping until after 5:30. That ping was just a lousy $4 ride but at least it was still in the general vicinity of where I live so I go back home and wait...again. Well 7:00 rolls around and no ping so I start heading into my normal job. I did manage to snag another $4 and change ride on the way in. So in almost four hours of being online I have two rides and a little over 8 bucks to show for the morning!

The early morning can be hit or miss but this is ridiculous! I feel like Uber was punishing me. Anyone else ever suspect Uber of putting them in the timeout corner for a bad rating?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Accusing Uber of playing dirty? ??


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

It would be so unlike them.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hopefully whistleblowers will come forward and tell the public about all of the evil goings on inside that organization.

Using dispatch as a form of punishment fits right in with all of the other things they do.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Did you check the Uber app and how many ants where in your area?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

I always check the pax app in the morning so I can gage how the morning is going to go. There wasn’t an abnormally large amount of ants out yesterday morning so it should’ve been okay. I’ve had mornings where there were multiple ants within walking distance of where I live and it wasn’t as bad as yesterday. This morning was an average Friday morning in terms of pings so I guess I’m out of the timeout corner for now.


----------



## DriveNM (Apr 13, 2019)

I suspect the same thing is happening to me. I'm a good driver, I know the routes, I follow the directions, but I'm out of patience with the Pax you grind me on time, money , gas and ratings


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

There is certainly a corrolation between a low rating and subsequent throttling when sufficient amount of ride data is analyzed. Although only an Uber employee can validate this hypothesis, a simple duck test returned true positives in majority of the cases. When something looks like a duck, walks and quakes like a duck, it is a duck ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sconnie said:


> So I picked up a 1 star I'm reasonably sure from a ride yesterday. This morning I got up and went online at about 3:45am. I didn't get a ping until after 5:30. That ping was just a lousy $4 ride but at least it was still in the general vicinity of where I live so I go back home and wait...again. Well 7:00 rolls around and no ping so I start heading into my normal job. I did manage to snag another $4 and change ride on the way in. So in almost four hours of being online I have two rides and a little over 8 bucks to show for the morning!
> 
> The early morning can be hit or miss but this is ridiculous! I feel like Uber was punishing me. Anyone else ever suspect Uber of putting them in the timeout corner for a bad rating?


Punished !


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Sconnie said:


> So I picked up a 1 star I'm reasonably sure from a ride yesterday. This morning I got up and went online at about 3:45am. I didn't get a ping until after 5:30. That ping was just a lousy $4 ride but at least it was still in the general vicinity of where I live so I go back home and wait...again. Well 7:00 rolls around and no ping so I start heading into my normal job. I did manage to snag another $4 and change ride on the way in. So in almost four hours of being online I have two rides and a little over 8 bucks to show for the morning!
> 
> The early morning can be hit or miss but this is ridiculous! I feel like Uber was punishing me. Anyone else ever suspect Uber of putting them in the timeout corner for a bad rating?


Of course, another explanation is that you had a good day yesterday and are being throttled because your earnings are ahead of other drivers in your area.

I suspect my explanation is closer to the truth.

The important thing to acknowledge is that throttling is real. We don't know if you were throttled because of earnings or because of a bad rating.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Sconnie said:


> So I picked up a 1 star I'm reasonably sure from a ride yesterday. This morning I got up and went online at about 3:45am. I didn't get a ping until after 5:30. That ping was just a lousy $4 ride but at least it was still in the general vicinity of where I live so I go back home and wait...again. Well 7:00 rolls around and no ping so I start heading into my normal job. I did manage to snag another $4 and change ride on the way in. So in almost four hours of being online I have two rides and a little over 8 bucks to show for the morning!
> 
> The early morning can be hit or miss but this is ridiculous! I feel like Uber was punishing me. Anyone else ever suspect Uber of putting them in the timeout corner for a bad rating?


Uber's sending u a message.
Try 
https://www.goshare.co/
Up to $70 hourly


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I only ever seem to get throttled when I have a sticky surge OR during that last ride on a streak before collecting the bonus. That could be in my head however since I'm always eager to get that ride and collect the surge/bonus.


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

losiglow said:


> I only ever seem to get throttled when I have a sticky surge OR during that last ride on a streak before collecting the bonus. That could be in my head however since I'm always eager to get that ride and collect the surge/bonus.


I definitely noticed I have to wait awhile for a ping when I have a decent sticky surge.


----------



## Bluecrab (Oct 3, 2016)

OldBay said:


> Of course, another explanation is that you had a good day yesterday and are being throttled because your earnings are ahead of other drivers in your area.
> 
> I suspect my explanation is closer to the truth.
> 
> The important thing to acknowledge is that throttling is real. We don't know if you were throttled because of earnings or because of a bad rating.


I think you're not being throttled. In your market more riders are choosing Comfort vs X. Drove Saturday in your market and on 10 trips, 6 were Comfort rides.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Of course, another explanation is that you had a good day yesterday and are being throttled because your earnings are ahead of other drivers in your area.


This ^^^^^


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

This was almost a month ago now. I have not been down rated at all since then as far as I can tell and Uber has been pretty steadily feeding me pings. I guess I’m on their nice last at the moment.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Sconnie said:


> This was almost a month ago now. I have not been down rated at all since then as far as I can tell and Uber has been pretty steadily feeding me pings. I guess I'm on their nice last at the moment.


I haven't logged into either platform in almost 3 weeks... I wonder if I'd see any difference in ping quality if I decided to accept a few runs?


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> I haven't logged into either platform in almost 3 weeks... I wonder if I'd see any difference in ping quality if I decided to accept a few runs?


I didn't drive for a month this summer. The first couple days back it seemed like I was getting more pings than usual for the time and days I was driving.


----------



## Muchado (Mar 18, 2015)

I don't suspect anything suspicious... 3:45 am is very early. Plus, it takes about a week for a 1* to show up on your stats, so I doubt that would have been from a ride yesterday. Maybe you'll get throttled next week.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Sconnie said:


> So I picked up a 1 star I'm reasonably sure from a ride yesterday. This morning I got up and went online at about 3:45am. I didn't get a ping until after 5:30. That ping was just a lousy $4 ride but at least it was still in the general vicinity of where I live so I go back home and wait...again. Well 7:00 rolls around and no ping so I start heading into my normal job. I did manage to snag another $4 and change ride on the way in. So in almost four hours of being online I have two rides and a little over 8 bucks to show for the morning!
> 
> The early morning can be hit or miss but this is ridiculous! I feel like Uber was punishing me. Anyone else ever suspect Uber of putting them in the timeout corner for a bad rating?


----------------------------
Are you saying that you log on, stay at home and wait for a ping before you get in the car and do the trip ? 
Gee, I wonder why you don't get more trips ?? You are doing a great job. Keep it up.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> ----------------------------
> Are you saying that you log on, stay at home and wait for a ping before you get in the car and do the trip ?
> Gee, I wonder why you don't get more trips ?? You are doing a great job. Keep it up.


Yep and i'll get in the car when I am good and ready, finish coffee, put shoes on, etc.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Muchado said:


> I don't suspect anything suspicious... 3:45 am is very early. Plus, it takes about a week for a 1* to show up on your stats, so I doubt that would have been from a ride yesterday. Maybe you'll get throttled next week.


I've absolutely seen a 1* appear within minutes. Zero doubt.


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> ----------------------------
> Are you saying that you log on, stay at home and wait for a ping before you get in the car and do the trip ?
> Gee, I wonder why you don't get more trips ?? You are doing a great job. Keep it up.


I live in a generally busy area in my market so I see no reason to add dead miles by getting in my car and driving somewhere when I can simply stay put and typically get a ping in 10 minutes or so. It takes about 20-30 seconds from the time I accept to the time I'm rolling out of my driveway.


----------



## Muchado (Mar 18, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> I've absolutely seen a 1* appear within minutes. Zero doubt.


OK... Perhaps a different algorithm where I am.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Muchado said:


> OK... Perhaps a different algorithm where I am.


Had a horrible pax one day, started a thread about it. I knew the 1* was coming, he was a dick. What I wasn't expecting was that he selected almost every single complaint possible. And I watched him do it.

Hit my account in minutes.


----------



## Muchado (Mar 18, 2015)

Do you remember the pax's rating?


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

losiglow said:


> I only ever seem to get throttled when I have a sticky surge OR during that last ride on a streak before collecting the bonus. That could be in my head however since I'm always eager to get that ride and collect the surge/bonus.


I actually referenced this briefly in another thread and someone came with a perfectly reasonable explanation.

When you have a surge or are going to hit the last ride in that bonus, the algorithm waits for a ride that will offset the cost of whatever bonus, so they don't have to pay out of pocket. As in no short or shorter rides.

All hail the mighty algorithm.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

losiglow said:


> I only ever seem to get throttled when I have a sticky surge OR during that last ride on a streak before collecting the bonus. That could be in my head however since I'm always eager to get that ride and collect the surge/bonus.


no it's not in your head. They do that shit to me as well as most drivers.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> no it's not in your head. They do that shit to me as well as most drivers.


That's why I've been saying that one of the changes that drivers should insist upon is dispatch by PROXIMITY ONLY.

Using dispatch as a form of punishment, favoritism, or to prevent drivers from reaching various promotions/incentives should be abolished.

"Timeouts" should be abolished.

The closest driver (time-wise) should always get the ping, period.

Drivers should demand that proximity-based dispatch be put IN WRITING in our CONTRACTS.


----------



## Cassiopeia (Sep 2, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> That's why I've been saying that one of the changes that drivers should insist upon is dispatch by PROXIMITY ONLY.
> 
> Using dispatch as a form of punishment, favoritism, or to prevent drivers from reaching various promotions/incentives should be abolished.
> 
> ...


I get to thinking there might be some underlying employee/contractor discrepancies in the matching algorithm, no?


----------



## DonRon (Sep 4, 2017)

rembrandt said:


> There is certainly a corrolation between a low rating and subsequent throttling when sufficient amount of ride data is analyzed. Although only an Uber employee can validate this hypothesis, a simple duck test returned true positives in majority of the cases. When something looks like a duck, walks and quakes like a duck, it is a duck ?


And if it weighs the same as a duck, it's a witch


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> ----------------------------
> Are you saying that you log on, stay at home and wait for a ping before you get in the car and do the trip ?
> Gee, I wonder why you don't get more trips ?? You are doing a great job. Keep it up.


That is what I do.

Daddy Uber sends me pings.


----------

